# Goats and Alpacas



## katelyn1 (Nov 9, 2012)

Am deciding about having Alpacas for wool. but, I want to make sure goats & alpacas get along in same area. What do you think?


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

I keep both goats and alpacas with no problems


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Some people keep them together. Some keep them in separate areas. It will depend on the animals if they get along or not. Just watch out for the lice and mites.


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

I've a friend who does the same, alpacas for fiber, goaties for milk and they all run together on her property with her horses. I suppose it would depend on the individual personalities, but generally speaking it's no biggie.


----------



## neubunny (Nov 7, 2012)

I have both and they run together. A few of the alpacas didn't like the goats at first and those still tend to move away to the other side of the herd. 

Biggest hurdle -- alpacas CANNOT have copper -- even more toxic to them than it is to sheep. So you need to keep the minerals for the two separate -- where the alpacas cannot access the goat minerals. (no big if the goats get into the alpacas')

Cannot feed alpacas 'goat feed' for the same reason (added copper) -- though all three (we have sheep too) do fine on a sheep feed so long as the goats can get copper through minerals.


----------



## xiaojunznz1 (Nov 11, 2012)

Deleted by moderator.


----------



## geonjenn (Oct 3, 2012)

neubunny said:


> Biggest hurdle -- alpacas CANNOT have copper -- even more toxic to them than it is to sheep. So you need to keep the minerals for the two separate -- where the alpacas cannot access the goat minerals. (no big if the goats get into the alpacas')
> 
> Cannot feed alpacas 'goat feed' for the same reason (added copper) -- though all three (we have sheep too) do fine on a sheep feed so long as the goats can get copper through minerals.


Do you know if this is the same for llamas. I assume so since they're both camelids. If so, then big oops! Some of our llamas used to be in with the goats and they all ate the same goat food. They're separate now though.


----------

